# Inlay questions (plunge base?)



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

I’m a complete rookie when it comes to inlay work but I would like to start exploring it. Looking at woodpeckers they have some nice (and expensive) kits and templates available. 

http://www.woodpeck.com/butterflytemplate.html

If I get a set up like this (or something similar) do you use this with a plunge set up? 

It would seem that a plunge base would cut the inlay more accurately than dropping a spinning bit into the template. 

Next question… Is there a base that works with the Bosch 1617? I don’t think these standard bushings will just screw onto the Bosch’s plunge base.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Inlay patterns..
You can make your own set very easy but if you don't want to take the time you can buy a set,,,

Clear plastic base plate to take on the brass guides, the clear plastic one will let you see what's going on under the router base when you are doing inlays...that's real plus or you can get a set of guides that fit the Bosch and will let you put in the standard 1 3/16" PC guides but I don't recommend it, I have one and it sucks.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...routacc2.html#universal_rout_tempguide_anchor


inlay patterns
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...pages/router_inlay.html#inlay patterns anchor
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=PAT--

You can use a plunge router or a fixed base, the plunge type makes the job a bit easyer
but both can do a fine job when it comes to inlays...


===


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nick., have you considered ready made off the shelf inlays as shown here. There is a wide selection of strips and round, square & diamond shape inserts available downunder, so they must be available everywhere. The templates are very easy to make as you will see if you peruse my gallery, just a cheaper alternative to your original idea.


----------

